# zwei arrays verbinden.



## Flow (8. Okt 2005)

Hallo, ich bin java Neuling und ich hab ein kleines Problem:
Ich möchte zwei voneinander getrennte arrays verbinden. Beide sind vom gleichen Datentyp (File). Gibts dazu in Java eine Standardfunktion beispielsweise wie in PHP array_merge oder sollte ich besser eine Listenstruktur nehmen.
Muchas gracias
Flaah  :bahnhof:


----------



## Icewind (8. Okt 2005)

verbinden?? meinst du das du einen array an den anderen anhängst??

```
File[] array = new File[a1.lengt+a2.length];
for(int i=0;i<a1.length;i++)
    array[i]=a1[i];
for(int i=0;i<a2.length;i++)
    array[a1.length+i]=a2[i];
```


----------



## Flow (8. Okt 2005)

sehr schön genau das meinte ich, vielen vielen  Dank.


----------



## Bleiglanz (8. Okt 2005)

eventuell System.arraycopy verwenden, spart zwei Zeilen


----------

